# Fred der Dillinger Hütten-Biker



## atlas (7. August 2012)

Hallo


Hier ist der Ort für Termine,Touren;allgm. Infos und sonstigen Dinge rund um den Kreis der Hütten-Biker.

Gäste sind natürlich jederzeit willkommen.


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Area-x-23 (7. August 2012)

Tach,

do mach ich mit 
Ich bin gerade erst von unserer Tour zurück und Du hast schon alles im Griff 

Hast wirklich was verpasst  war noch lustig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sisko1985 (12. August 2012)

Dank an alle Hütten Biker die beim Monti Rennen teilgenommen haben, durch eure Unterstützung konnte das 6 Monti Rennen doch noch durchgeführt werden. Leider hagelte es nur so von Absagen das kurzzeitig über eine Absage nachgedacht wurde.


  Ergebnisse  6 Monti Up Hill Race:
  1 Jörg 7:38                Hütten Biker 
  2 Alex 9:03                Hütten Biker 
  3 Patric  9:31 
  4 Hardi 9:37               Hütten Biker 
  5 Kai 11:15                Hütten Biker 
  6 Yannick 12:45


----------



## atlas (13. August 2012)

Hallo

Das Monti Uphill Race war ja mal ne geile Sache.
Nächstes Jahr unbedingt wieder,da wird voher noch kräftig die Werbetrommel gerührt.

Wer ist morgen am Start?


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Ferb05 (13. August 2012)

Hallo,
Anmeldung hat geklappt!
bin morgen dabei (dann sind wir schon mal zu zweit)!

Gruß
Ferb05


----------



## sisko1985 (13. August 2012)

Mal schauen, muss Morgen zwar bei einem Fest kochen, aber vielleicht kann ich mich da mal für ein Paar Std. lossagen.
  Gruß Sisko 1985


----------



## joerg312 (14. August 2012)

hallo alle zusammen,
anmelden hat funktioniert. Wer ist denn heute abend alles da?
Ich fahr mal mit, aber bei diesem wetter macht bestimmt mein kreislauf schlapp. 
grüße
jörg


----------



## Area-x-23 (14. August 2012)

Glückwunsch an alle Uphill finisher!

Leider habe ich es zeitlich nicht geschafft und musste bei dem tollen Wetter in der HTW sitzen. 
Und weil es so toll war bin ich heute auch da.

Ich wünsche allen viel Spaß heute und happy trails.

Gruß Ingo


----------



## sisko1985 (15. August 2012)

War mal wieder ganz interessant , Jörg hat uns wieder ein Paar schöne knifflige Trials gezeigt  und gleichzeitig angeregt sich Samstags zu treffen um ein Rund mit Lückner usw. zu fahren, sollte auch etwas mehr Zeit mit eingeplant werden.
  Gruß Sisko1985


----------



## atlas (15. August 2012)

Hallo

Ich würd gern mitfahren-wenns mein Arbeitgeber erlaubt.

P.S. das Würstchen ist drinngeblieben 

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Area-x-23 (21. August 2012)

Für alle die wissen wollen was ich die ganze Nacht in Weidental gemacht habe 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXWAOCfQBxA&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]SIS 2012      - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLK7uhqAZGQ&feature=relmfu"]schlaflos im saddle 2012 -ride start      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirt-Auge (22. August 2012)

So bin auch da....Gibt schon was neues bezüglich Fahrgemeinschaften  und Radtransport nach IGB ?


----------



## atlas (23. August 2012)

Dirt-Auge schrieb:


> So bin auch da....Gibt schon was neues bezüglich Fahrgemeinschaften  und Radtransport nach wnd ?



Hallo

WND ?

Meinst du eventuell St.Ingbert?

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Dirt-Auge (23. August 2012)

atlas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> WND ?
> 
> ...


JA meinte ich?


----------



## Area-x-23 (23. August 2012)

Hi, 

ja,  St Ingbert ist der Ort des Schreckens 

Also sollte ich einen Vito bekommen hab ich Platz für ein paar Bikes.

Am Montag bekomme ich da entsprechende Infos.

LG


----------



## Dirt-Auge (25. August 2012)

wer hat von Euch eigentlich whatsapp, dann könnten wir uns dort auch mal kurzfristig austauschen. Gruß Andi

Achso und haltet mir nen Platz im VITO frei falls wir einen bekommen.


----------



## atlas (25. August 2012)

Dirt-Auge schrieb:


> wer hat von Euch eigentlich whatsapp, dann könnten wir uns dort auch mal kurzfristig austauschen. Gruß Andi
> 
> Achso und haltet mir nen Platz im VITO frei falls wir einen bekommen.



Hallo

Ich hab "whatsapp".

Ich meine,wir sollten mal die Emil-Adressen austauschen,z.B. über Ingo.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Area-x-23 (25. August 2012)

Dirt-Auge schrieb:


> wer hat von Euch eigentlich whatsapp, dann könnten wir uns dort auch mal kurzfristig austauschen. Gruß Andi
> 
> Achso und haltet mir nen Platz im VITO frei falls wir einen bekommen.



Servus,

du hast Post bezüglich whatsapp.


LG


----------



## Ferb05 (26. August 2012)

Hallo,
wir waren heute mit einigen Hüttenbikern beim Wildsaumarathon am Start!
Super Strecke, war weltklasse und inklusive Wadentattoo!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Dirt-Auge (26. August 2012)

Da wär ich gern dabei gewesen  aber hab net gewusst ob ein dh fahrer dabei is... deswegen kurz mail mit handynummer an mich per pn dann lad ich euch zur DH MTB Gruppe über whatsapp ein...


----------



## Stussy79 (29. August 2012)

Hi Leute, ich habe gestern die Stecke mal mit Komoot aufgezeichnet.

http://www.komoot.de/tour/420064

Gruß Steve


----------



## atlas (29. August 2012)

Stussy79 schrieb:


> Hi Leute, ich habe gestern die Stecke mal mit Komoot aufgezeichnet.
> 
> http://www.komoot.de/tour/420064
> 
> Gruß Steve



Hallo

Dat war ne gute Idee.Werde ich auf alle Fälle wieder fahren.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Dirt-Auge (29. August 2012)

Super gemacht habe ja auch das komoot drauf aufm handy. Werde mich mal etwas intensiver mit dem programm beschäftigen...

Was ist moin jemand Lust noch ne runde zu drehen ???


----------



## Area-x-23 (29. August 2012)

Hiiiiieeerrr,

aber ne flotti galoppi Runde, gleiches Profil wie am Sonntag. Ungefähr 30 km und 800 hm ..... Nach 1,5 h wollt ich wieder unter der Dusche stehen.


----------



## atlas (29. August 2012)

Hallo

Da ich Mittagsschicht hab,gehe ich morgens biken.Wünsch euch viel Spaß.

Bis Sonntag

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Area-x-23 (3. September 2012)

Ui ui ui, da habt Ihr aber mächtig abgeräumt bei den Betriebsmeisterschaften 



> 03.09.2012
> 
> Dillinger Hütte dominiert Ursapharm Betriebsmeisterschaft
> 
> Eindeutig die schnellsten Mitarbeiter konnte in diesem Jahr die Dillinger Hütte ins Rennen um die Ursapharm Betriebsmeisterschaft schicken.




GEILE SACHE


----------



## atlas (7. September 2012)

Hallo

DH in Action


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atlas (7. September 2012)

Noch mal bezügl. Büchel gefragt:

Wer möchte am Sonntag den 14.10.2012 mit nach Büchel (Eifel) fahrenund beim dortigen "Wilder Endertmarathon" teilnehmen?

3 Strecken:  Kurz 29km 520hm
                  Mittel 57km 1050hm
                  Lang 75 km 1432hm

Ist eine schöne nicht zu schwere Strecke.

http://mountainbikefestival.de/


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Dirt-Auge (7. September 2012)

Da wäre ich dabei. Könntest du mich mitnehmen. 29km  mach ich mit
Gruß

Andreas A.


----------



## atlas (7. September 2012)

Dirt-Auge schrieb:


> Da wäre ich dabei. Könntest du mich mitnehmen. 29km  mach ich mit
> Gruß
> 
> Andreas A.



Hi 

Ich werd warscheinlich schon nen Kumpel mitnehmen.Aber wir könnten im Konvoi fahren und Platz für dein Rad wäre im meinem Auto auch.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Area-x-23 (7. September 2012)

Sonntag Morgen 9:30 Uhr 
Treffpunkt Mehrzweckhalle in Reimsbach

CTF In Reimsbach.


----------



## Area-x-23 (19. September 2012)

... so wie gehts denn nu weiter?


Thema Startzeit Dienstags
Ausfahrt zum Lückner, größere Tour mit Tourenguide Jörg H.
Jahresabschluss


Ich bin ganz Ohr...


----------



## sisko1985 (9. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Jörg,da ist der Link von meiner Lampe.
Gruß Kai 

http://www.magicshinelights.de/mj-872/


----------



## Dirt-Auge (10. Oktober 2012)

Hier der Link von meiner http://www.magicshinelights.de/mj-880u/


----------



## sisko1985 (11. Oktober 2012)

Hallo ,hier die Strecke von Dienstag für alle die sie nachfahren wollen.Es gibt zwar die eine oder ander Schneise ,aber trotzdem nehmt vorsichtshalber eine Machete mit.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/231811587


----------



## Area-x-23 (11. Oktober 2012)

Cool Danke,

ist der Andi Gedächnispfad das Stück durch den unerforschten Wald bei Menningen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sisko1985 (11. Oktober 2012)

Genau so is es!


----------



## atlas (14. Oktober 2012)

Hallo

So Männers,son kleener Ausflug in de Eifel is doch auch mal schön und vor allem so "erfrischend".
Bei kühlen 5 Grad im Schatten,schlammigen Bodenverhältnissen und angekündigtem Dauerregen sowie ner schuckeligen Freck gings in Büchel auf die Strecke.
Der erste Teil der Strecke lief trotzdem wie ein Sprintrennen ab (23-er Schnitt).Der zähe Boden und die langen Anstiege taten dann aber ihren Teil,um die letzten Körner rauszulutschen.
Kaum im Ziel und die Räder verpackt fings an wie aus Eimern zu schütten.

Denoch bin ich froh mitgefahren zu sein.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## atlas (29. Januar 2013)

Hallo

So die Ziele für 2013 sind gesetzt,nun gehts an die Umsetzung.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Area-x-23 (2. Februar 2013)

Also ich hab heute mal langsam angefangen und 2 mal de bobbes gewaschen bekommen 

Das passiert mir immer nur wenn ich an der Saarschleife bin....tztztz


----------



## atlas (3. Februar 2013)

Hi

Hm,weiß nicht ob meine 12h Frühschicht da besser waren.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Area-x-23 (7. Februar 2013)

Da kÃ¶nnteste recht haben, auf jeden Fall hab ich mich freier gefÃ¼hlt. ð


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atlas (8. Februar 2013)

Hi

Weischt scho,wie long dat midde Klamotten dauert?

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Area-x-23 (13. Februar 2013)

Ahoi,

also bei der momentanen Lage ca.4 Wochen. Ich schreib ne Mail an alle, damit wir flotti galoppi bestellen können.
Wie ich erfahren habe, können auch noch Softshell - Jacken geordert werden.

Wie gesagt pack ich alle Infos in die Mail und los gehts.

Die Handschuhe find ich richtig chic


----------



## atlas (13. Februar 2013)

Hi

Beim Trewa-Spinningmarathon wäre ne Weste geeignet.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## atlas (26. März 2013)

Ei,das war doch trotz der Kälte mal wieder ein feiner Spaß.
Nur halt etwas kurz.
Aber jetzt kummt jo der Frühling,gelle?

Gruß

Atlas


----------

